# Mill dog training



## vpcavalier (Sep 20, 2009)

I fostered and then adopted a 3-4 year old puppy mill breeding dog. After 5 months I finally thought she was house trained because she went for an entire month without any "accidents". Then for some unknown reason she started going in the house again. We go outside via the back door in the basement. If I stayed in the basement and didn't follow Mitzi back upstairs she has started peeing in the hallway. It is almost to the point that I have to crate her if I leave the house for even 2 minutes.

Another problem is I have to go outside with her to get her off of the step and encourage her to go potty. Have tried leaving her outside (watching her through the door) but that backfired. She wouldn't come down to the basement after doing it a couple of times. I have a 6 year old cavalier that Mitzi has bonded with and basically follows everywhere except into the grass.

I recently started fostering two nine year old deaf cavaliers so Mitzi now has a larger pack to follow around. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Betty


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No advice, I will be interested in others thoughts. My rescue, Galen, has been a harder to potty train than any of my other dogs. She is a work in progress.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I've found my mill rescue Tess will start peeing/pooping in the house if anything changes in our routine. Maybe bringing the 2 fosters into the house has "upset the applecart" for Mitzi? The other possibility could be an infection/illness?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Betty, no advice here..sorry, but welcome to the forum and how wonderful of you to take in all these fosters! 
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Betty! I know it is a huge challenge for many rescues to 'get it', but like Jill, I wonder if the addition of 2 other dogs has made Mitzi more unsure. Then again, it can be of help for her to understand what other dogs do and to hopefully follow suit. I'm not much help, but hope you find some advice you can use here.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I think the only suggestion we can give is to start back to basics. Limit water usage and monitor it; time feedings and play time.. if she won't go outside start walking her.. no drinking before bed... and restrict which rooms she can go into..then slowly build out. My rescue was actually better at potty training than the dog I got from a breeder.. but she still has accidents every now and then.. you just have to stick to your guns and refocus on theirs routine and a schedule..


----------



## vpcavalier (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. Mitzi's "accidents" started a couple of weeks before the two new fosters showed up. I don't think she has an UTI since she never has an accident in her crate. A few times Mitzi has waited almost 20 hours before going potty because she REALLY doesn't like wet grass (can't wait until the snow falls). I would pick her up, place her in the middle of the yard, and she would then run back to the steps. She would then get crated until the next time we tried going out.

I know if I walk her she will go potty but I am a little leery to do this. My neighbor constantly walked her rescue dog at potty time and now Hanah won't potty unless she is going for a walk. When it is 20 below zero I like the luxury of watching the dogs go outside to go potty by themselves. 

Mitzi isn't food motivated so most of the time when I offer her a treat for going potty she says No Thanks. Miss Claire is the exact opposite and will do anything for a Cheerio!!

Betty


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Betty. Sorry I don't have much advice, though, and I don't blame you for not wanting to have to walk her in freezing weather. That is why we fenced our yard! I have found that if Abby doesn't want to go off the patio then I make sure she can't see me standing at the door and then she will eventually go into the grass and do her business. These guys are hard to figure out sometimes so just hang in there and know that you're not alone in all this potty-training business!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Try using a leash on her in the yard. At least that way she can't run back to the porch! I've had many times of doing that, to get them to go potty in the rain, to keep Marley away from dining on the poo, and to keep Marley (again!) from racing all over the wet lawn until he's soaked!

Once she sees you're serious about her pottying in the grass, she might resign herself to it. Hopefully!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I ALWAYS have to go out in the yard with my group! If I don't go, then they won't go. We'll work on that another time. For now, I'm just happy that they've all been pottying outdoors and not in the house! My 2 Havi boys are from a breeder but even so Marley has been slower to train. I think he's got it now, but lets just see how it goes with the Winter rains coming in. :wink:

My 2 Chinese Cresteds are both rescue dogs. One is older and from a good home but was having accidents in the home and I don't know for how long--she's doing great now. Phoebe was a breeder dog. I adopted her earlier this year and she is 3 years old. I doubt she's ever had any potty training in her life. We've been working on it since January and she's doing great, but still doesn't let me know when she has to go. I just notice her slinking and looking nervous and hurry her out to potty. She's going to be the tough one in Winter, because she hates the cold and avoids going out!

Just keep working on it. I have faith they will get there, even if it takes awhile!


----------



## vpcavalier (Sep 20, 2009)

good buddy said:


> Try using a leash on her in the yard. At least that way she can't run back to the porch! I've had many times of doing that, to get them to go potty in the rain, to keep Marley away from dining on the poo, and to keep Marley (again!) from racing all over the wet lawn until he's soaked!
> 
> Once she sees you're serious about her pottying in the grass, she might resign herself to it. Hopefully!


Tried using a leash but Mitzi HATES a leash attached to her collar so I would have to put the harness on her every time we go out. Some day we will work on the leash/collar issue but that isn't our top priority.

Since the two new fosters have arrived Mitzi seems to be following the "pack" a little better.

Betty


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

vpcavalier said:


> Since the two new fosters have arrived Mitzi seems to be following the "pack" a little better.
> 
> Betty


That's good!

One thing you can try with the leash to get her used to it, is to attach a short leash to her collar and let her drag it around the house without holding the other end. Jusy keep nearby to keep her safe. It doesn't take much effort and it will help her to get used to it.


----------



## vpcavalier (Sep 20, 2009)

Is it possible to take a dog out to often when house training them? Mitzi still doesn't seem to get the concept. I say this because she doesn't ask to go out. With three other dogs we are going out quite often. She really doesn't seem to have to potty as often as Miss Claire (who potties every time she goes out because she WANTS the cherrio.) 

Thanks much
Betty


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I wonder if it would be worth getting a Ugodog or something similar for her. If she hates wet grass, it might be a comfortable alternative for you both. the potty issues are so difficult to deal with.


----------

